# PE Rohr kleben oder nur stecken beim Filterbau?



## velos (1. Juni 2006)

Hab da mal ne Frage,

die grauen PE Rohre aus dem Baumarkt haben ja eine Ringdichtung und die ist wohl mit Schmierstoff eingeschmiert.
Wenn ich die Teile verbaue, müssen die Dichtringe etfettet werden, damit das Zeug nicht ins Wasser kommt.
Soll ich die Verbindungen nur stecken oder auch mit Tangit verkleben?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Haitu (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: PE Rohr kleben oder nur stecken beim Filterbau?*

Hi Peter,

das was du meinst sind HT-Rohre.
Die werden nur gesteckt und nicht verklebt.
Wenn auf den Dichtringen etwas drauf ist, was bei neuen Rohren aus meiner Sicht allerdings ungewöhnlich ist, würde ich das mit Spülmittel und Wasser abmachen, da man nicht weiß was es ist.
Bei der Verlegung als Abflussrohr im Haus, wozu diese Rohre eigentlich hergestellt sind, werden die Dichtungen mit einem Gleitmittel eingeschmiert damit man sie leichter zusammstecken kann.
Für den Teich würde ich ersatztweise Vaseline vorschlagen.


----------



## velos (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: PE Rohr kleben oder nur stecken beim Filterbau?*

Mache ich so, und das HT Rohr das in den Flansch meiner Regentonne passt soll ich das mitTangit einkleben?


----------



## Haitu (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: PE Rohr kleben oder nur stecken beim Filterbau?*

Nein,

nicht mit Tangit, der ist nur wenn beide zu klebenden Teile aus PVC sind.
Der Flansch wird wahrscheinlich aus ABS sein?
Da gibt es dann Innotec Adheseal, Sikaflex und andere.
Das Gross der Teichianer schwört glaube ich auf Innotec, ist glaube ich auch das teuerste.
Google mal bei den Teichausrüstern, da wirst du bestimmt fündig. Meist in der Abteilung PVC-Fittinge.


----------



## Frank (1. Juni 2006)

*AW: PE Rohr kleben oder nur stecken beim Filterbau?*

Hallo,

habe das Thema mal hierher verschoben. Im Thema Eigenbautechnik sollten möglichst nur Baupläne/anweisungen und die dazugehörigen Diskussionen eingestellt werden.


----------

